# bought as Oyapok but definately isnt



## sheag35 (Dec 8, 2013)

can anyone identify this species, it was bought as Oyapok but i know it isnt, think its a cobalt


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

i think you may be right, can you take other pictures


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

okay...I'll ask-----where did you buy it from???


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

This is my oyapock, it doesn't have any yellow on him or his mate.


----------



## sheag35 (Dec 8, 2013)

@ ggazonas I will try to take a few more pics tomorrow as its past 1am here in Ireland but pretty sure they are Cobalts although someone I know thinks they maybe Citronella bit legs tell me no

@judy s I bought these from a friend who was getting out of the hobby, he was sold them as Oyapoks

@mongo77 yep I have true Oyapoks too hence why I know this is definately NOT what they are and yep mine are the white they should be.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've never seen an Oyapock or 'Pallid' tinc with any amount of yellow as an adult. Occasionally my froglets will morph out as a darker cream color, but they lose it quickly, and mature to become primarily white, or bluish white.
As the frog in question is almost certainly NOT what it was sold as, no real determination can be made to it's origin based strictly on its appearance.
Try to get some more info on it if you can from the previous owners, otherwise just enjoy it as a nice-looking mystery frog, not suitable for breeding.


----------

